# Crossfit and Diabetes



## fitfirst30 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Guys

My name is Ant and I am an active diabetic. Let me tell you about what I did, having travelled alot for work I found it difficult to train, I had gotten out of shape and unfit, so I seen an info-advert for Insanity. Having had enough I completed it after a few false starts. I really noticed a change in my body and fitness but didnt really adjust what I was eating or how I was interacting with my diabetes. I then moved onto T25 and loved it but again following the same pattern.

I moved on to a different job and was able to go to the gym in the mornings getting very strong and increasing mass, but again not really looking after my diabetes. After 3 months I moved into Crossfit, and did this for another 3 months and loved it, absolutely loved it, but we moved and I couldn't do it anymore. 6 months later and we moved again and I got back into it loving it, then 6 months later we moved again and I couldn't go to my classes any more.

So now I am working out from home again following Crossfit training plans and getting distance coaching. In between all that I also got a fitness instructor qualification, and am slowly beginning to look after my diabetes or at least what I eat and how I test.

Crossfit went to town on Diabetes last year and to me this was a massive faux pas by the organisation banning soft drinks but not beer from their competitions was a bit hypocritical and I voiced my concerns as much. However it is a great exercise program and it works.

So will be posting training and plan details in this blog for anyone interested in following some Crossfit workouts.

If anyone is interested hit me up!

Peace out

Ant


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Ant are you T1 or T2 ?  Well done for all the fitness. By far that is one of the best ways to look after yourself. I am T1 for more than 50yrs & have done Scar-Fell last week. You will see lots of us do different things but keeping fit is good for anyone


----------



## fitfirst30 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Hobie

I've had type 1 for 24 years diagnosed when I was 8.

Excuse my ignorance but what is Scar Fell? Is that fell running?


----------



## Copepod (Aug 18, 2016)

He means Scafell. There's no such fell as Scar Fell, as those of us who go fell running, fell walking, orienteering, trail running, adventure racing etc have mentioned a few times. Enjoy your cross fit and any other sports, Ant.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 19, 2016)

Well done did you say Copepod.  I did not think it was a spelling comp    The highest Hillock in England !


----------



## Marsbar63 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi @fitfirst30 . Sounds like you've found what you like.
Have observed some crossfit stuff on you tube and have to say it looks good. 
Personally I like the weights with occasional cardio, but i do change my workouts around quite often.
HIIT, Tabata, Bosu, Complex workouts all get a look in over the course of the year.
I've seen Insanity and T25 on early morning teleshopping channel ( not sure that's a good thing to admit to). Always looked to manufactured/ scripted. Guess if works for people then it's good.
I think there's a 1000 and 1 ways to get and stay fit, and the hardest bit is finding the 1 that suits you.
I have to admit to getting a kick out of out lifting or out rowing some young guy in the gym.


----------



## fitfirst30 (Mar 30, 2017)

So been a while since I was last on here, lots of job changes and circumstances, but back lifting and running and working on my over strength and fitness levels.

The last two weeks I have been working on the following routine:

Deadlifts - 50 kg - 3 sets of 10
Press ups - 10 in between every set of every exercise
Bent over rows
Shoulder shrugs
Bicep curls

Then on every other day 5k run.


----------

